# Any luck with a planted tank...?



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

...with a trickle filter and no CO2? My plants have been slow growing until recently. I have a sweet potato vine in the overflow box and slips in the sump that's doing ok. I'm having luck (now) with some grass and hornwort but most other plants are growing slow.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Before I added pressurised co2 to my 180g with dual overflows and many drip drawers/overflows in sump I did best with;
Hornwort
Anacharis
java Moss
Java fern
I kept;
Willow hygro for almost a year with little to no growth
anubias
Pressurised co2 is the best thing I have added to my tank in years!
Many keepers with large tanks and overflows really do inject co2.
Once set up the actual expense is minimal.


----------



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Before I added pressurised co2 to my 180g with dual overflows and many drip drawers/overflows in sump I did best with;
> Hornwort
> Anacharis
> java Moss
> ...


Thanks! I will try some of the plants that you mentioned along with some tabs and fertilizer. Then I will try DIY CO2 at some point.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I have great luck with crypts and no Co2, specifically crypt wendtii.


----------



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

SueD said:


> I have great luck with crypts and no Co2, specifically crypt wendtii.


I got some crypt a few days ago and the look happy so far. I hope they take off before the Apple snails notice them. They don't seem to like them.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

seove said:


> I got some crypt a few days ago and the look happy so far. I hope they take off before the Apple snails notice them. They don't seem to like them.


did they smile and sing you a song about how happy they were?lol


----------



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

big b said:


> did they smile and sing you a song about how happy they were?lol


No. The crypts that I have don't talk but someone drew smiley faces on some of the leaves. *r2


----------



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

I have had great luck with Java fern, two different types of Anubia, hornwort, and a melon sword in my 20g tall tank. All I do is dose propel about once a month with a water change and have a plant light for 8-10 hours a day. I have given away multiple clippings of everything but the sword


----------



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

AquaAggie said:


> I have had great luck with Java fern, two different types of Anubia, hornwort, and a melon sword in my 20g tall tank. All I do is dose propel about once a month with a water change and have a plant light for 8-10 hours a day. I have given away multiple clippings of everything but the sword


The plant that the snails don't seem to like as much is the hornwort so it seems to be taking off. I may have to move the snails.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

AquaAggie said:


> All I do is dose propel about once a month with a water change and have a plant light for 8-10 hours a day. I have given away multiple clippings of everything but the sword


Propel, the energy drink or Excel, the liquid CO2? I can't imagine what flavor of Propel the fish would like!!*r2


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

My experience is that if you cannot grow java moss and java ferns you should go with artificial plants.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't use co2 because I'm lazy. These were grown with root tabs only. How you use hardscape (rock, wood, non-plant decoration) makes a huge difference in how a tank looks. Also notice the difference a background can make. 
Low light 5 gallon:








Medium light 7.5 gallon cube:









Plants:
Anubias -variety
Crypts - variety
Java fern
Moss - java / xmas
Dwarf lilly (nymphaea Stellata)
Marselia minuta
Rotala roundafolia / colorata


----------

